# New Eagletc Model - Codename: Tactical RGB



## AardvarkSagus (May 15, 2009)

I'm surprised that I was the first to get this info. Has anyone here wondered what the light shown on the New EagleTac Warranty Registration Cards is? I decided to pose the question to Nicole the EagleTac Marketing director and the response I received (less than a minute ago) is as follows:


EagleTac said:


> The light shown on the warranty card is an upcoming light we wish we can make a difference. It's simple to use yet powerful and features rich.
> 
> Codename: Tactical-RGB
> Features:
> ...








Here's the pic from the registration card.

More Pictures to follow when available.

Discuss.


----------



## kyhunter1 (May 15, 2009)

Got the same info earlier today, but was waiting on pics before posting. Ardvark beat me to it... :scowl:


----------



## Mjolnir (May 15, 2009)

Oh no, this seems like it might be a bigger success than the M2 is/was/will be. Those really are some interesting features, but I'm not really sure how they can cram them all into one light. 
I would guess the colored LEDs are lower output ones (like 5mm), but knowing ealgetac they could be absolutely anything. 
If the UI isn't overly complicated, this could be pretty popular. I'm sure a lot will like the very low mode.


----------



## streetmaster (May 15, 2009)

Sounds interesting...


----------



## I came to the light... (May 15, 2009)

I'd go for just the extra 5lm mode and apparently 2 beam patterns... colors aren't really of use to me. I hope they kept it short.


----------



## Burgess (May 15, 2009)

- Extremely low mode, activate by double twisting head


:twothumbs

_


----------



## defloyd77 (May 16, 2009)

Double twisting? Loose, low, slightly tighter for general and all the way for turbo, perhaps using contact just through non anodized threads for low, just like a Fenix head, and contact with a ring for general and turbo like Eagletac? That'd be freakin' awesome!


----------



## kyhunter1 (May 16, 2009)

I dont usually care too much for different colored leds in my lights, but... This might not be too bad an idea since red and blue leds are used in lights built for blood tracking deer. Alot of the tracking lights use the red and blue at the same time, Eagletac are you listening? I may have a new hunting light here.


----------



## sygyzy (May 16, 2009)

How are the colored lights implemented? is it just a filter or actual LED's?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 16, 2009)

I was curious about the colors as well since the initial description was a little vague so off goes another email. 


EagleTac said:


> User will get to use all the color. If you have no need of color, it
> will not get into your way. The main selling point of this light is
> maximum output and easy & quick UI with strobe and extremely low mode.


Gotta love a company that responds quickly like that!


----------



## Mjolnir (May 16, 2009)

From what they said about the UI, it seems like the strobe won't get in the way like with the M2 lights (at least if they learned their lesson). 
I wonder what the "turbo throw and diffuser beam" is. I would think this means they have a diffuser for it, but maybe it is somethign more innovative than that.


----------



## houtex (May 16, 2009)

I can do without the other two colors,have never found a use for them ,but I use the red beam of my Tomahawk MC all the time. I am very interested in this light.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 16, 2009)

Hmmm.... as a couple have mentioned the 3rd level (low) should be popular. 

EagleTac appears to be on a great run.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (May 17, 2009)

Pictures! If this is a good as their other lights I'm definitely in for one.


----------



## rkJr (May 17, 2009)

The heck with pictures. When does it start shipping!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 17, 2009)

Added the registration card pic (as quickly filtered through my camera) to the initial post.


----------



## kyhunter1 (May 17, 2009)

Im anxious to see how they integrate the other colored leds into this. I couldnt really tell much from the pic.


----------



## Toaster (May 17, 2009)

Can't wait for a comparison review against the Inova Inforce Color


----------



## Splunk_Au (May 17, 2009)

I dont see any color leds in the front, so i assume theyre in the tail like the pila lights?


----------



## StandardBattery (May 17, 2009)

never mind.


----------



## clumma (May 18, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Here's the pic from the registration card.
> 
> More Pictures to follow when available.
> 
> Discuss.



That's on the reg card for my M2C4 too. What makes you think it's a photo of the new light? -Carl


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 18, 2009)

I think I just saw my next light! Can't wait for more details...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 18, 2009)

clumma said:


> That's on the reg card for my M2C4 too. What makes you think it's a photo of the new light? -Carl


That's a very good question. It is a picture that is on both my M2XC4 and my T100C2 and since it is a picture of neither of those lights, I decided to check and see what light it was. Upon not seeing any hint of it on any retail site that sells EagleTac products nor on the EagleTac official site, I went ahead and emailed my contact at EagleTac asking about the picture. Their official answer was the information in the initial post.


----------



## clumma (May 18, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Monocrom (May 19, 2009)

Perhaps it's just the angle of the pic from the warranty card, but it looks like an Olight M20.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 19, 2009)

Hmm. I don't see any other colored leds. Perhaps the main led is a RGB multicolored led, and on white, all are combined?


----------



## JKL (Jun 6, 2009)

Output R2 : 300 lumen ???


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm assuming that they are using a XR-E and driving it hard. They were claiming 285 or so out of a Q5, I'm assuming the increase is just the bin jump.

I'm still standing by expectantly for more info.


----------



## JKL (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for all reported info. 

The Eagletac production is quite amazing and this new RGB model sounds interesting.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 7, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'm assuming that they are using a XR-E and driving it hard. They were claiming 285 or so out of a Q5, I'm assuming the increase is just the bin jump.
> 
> I'm still standing by expectantly for more info.




I hope not I like their XP-E and right now helps Eagletac stand out a bit from other manufacturers.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I would like to see a R2 bin XPE emmitter with no donut hole in this one.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 1, 2009)

On to the pictures...





















I have to say, I was really looking forward to this being a multi-colored output light without the use of filters, but it still looks quite interesting none the less.

They are back to using an XR-E with this one, but I don't know whether production models will have a donut or ring yet (obviously).


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2009)

Holy evil twin, Batman! 

If Olight discontinues their M20 Warrior, it's not going to be a problem!


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks nice, reminds me of the Warrior which I love. The filter system isnt what I expected but is a nice touch. One question would be, what is Adavanced optics or is that a typo?


----------



## houtex (Jul 1, 2009)

No thank you. I'll stick with my Tomahawk. 
I'm sure it'll be a great light but I was hoping for a real mutil-color light.


----------



## strinq (Jul 1, 2009)

Aesthetically good to me. But kinda disappointed with the filter concept. Was thinking along the lines of built in coloured LEDs. 
Anyways, Eagletac mailed me saying that they are researching an AAA light but it'll only be available at the end of the year. 

But if the quality is anything like we've seen so far, they're gonna bite chunks off the AAA pie.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 1, 2009)

strinq said:


> Aesthetically good to me. But kinda disappointed with the filter concept. Was thinking along the lines of built in coloured LEDs.
> Anyways, Eagletac mailed me saying that they are researching an AAA light but it'll only be available at the end of the year.
> 
> But if the quality is anything like we've seen so far, they're gonna bite chunks off the AAA pie.


 

Yes, I'd like a blue, a red, and a uV led along with the white (I have no use for green) ...but how would they all fit?


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like a copy of Olight M20 Warrior...


----------



## BigMHoff (Jul 1, 2009)

300 lumans sounds cool, but i was hoping for rgb leds, not filters. :mecry:

Whens the new all led aviator coming??


----------



## 276 (Jul 1, 2009)

Its always when I am broke that something cool comes out but it looks too much like the olight.


----------



## clumma (Jul 1, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Looks like a copy of Olight M20 Warrior...



Sure, the chassis looks like an olight (ok, they obviously copied it).
But there's one tiny part of the device that won't: the beam. That's
because eagletac has the best beam quality in the industry, bar none.
They blow away the competition, and this light will be no different.

-Carl


----------



## 276 (Jul 1, 2009)

Eagletac is great that they use The XPE emitter since there now annoying Cree ring with them.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 1, 2009)

276 said:


> Eagletac is great that they use The XPE emitter since there now annoying Cree ring with them.


This one however uses the XR-E instead. They have done fairly well with those in getting rid of the ring, but their reason for using it this time was because the XP-E is only rated to 700mA.


----------



## 276 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks. Where did you get the pics by the way?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 1, 2009)

Nicole of EagleTac sent them directly to me. They are, I believe, screencaps of their new section of the website soon to be added. She mentioned that the production of the T20C2 is nearly completed.


----------



## strinq (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh...haven't heard about the T20C2.
Erm, any specs?


----------



## 276 (Jul 2, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Nicole of EagleTac sent them directly to me. They are, I believe, screencaps of their new section of the website soon to be added. She mentioned that the production of the T20C2 is nearly completed.




Damn and i was hoping not to spend more so soon.


----------



## K_2828 (Jul 2, 2009)

i rally like eagletac's productions, don't see any information in their official website, any one know when it comes out?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2009)

strinq said:


> ... Eagletac mailed me saying that they are researching an AAA light but it'll only be available at the end of the year.
> 
> But if the quality is anything like we've seen so far, they're gonna bite chunks off the AAA pie.


 
Hmmm... I wonder if it'll look like a Fenix L0D.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 2, 2009)

strinq said:


> Oh...haven't heard about the T20C2.
> Erm, any specs?


That's the official name of the Tactical-RGB


----------



## strinq (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahhh thanks. I felt stupid for awhile...


----------



## BST07 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like it! Takes 18650, simple modes, low-low, eagletac grade beam =


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't really see what this light offers that their others don't other than a low low and filters that are more integrated than with most lights.

Any idea if this is regulated on both 18650's and cr123s? Is the Vf of the R2 XR-E low enough like with the XP-E?


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 2, 2009)

It's still a lottery. XP-E can have high Vf as well but Eagle-Tac uses selected emitters. I don't think they have selected XR-Es (T10LC2 doesn't).


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 2, 2009)

Perhaps the R2's they use in this light have lower Vf's overall, so they will be able to select ones that will give the light flat regulation.

Any idea what the price will be?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Any idea if this is regulated on both 18650's and cr123s?


 
Highly doubt it. You can have one or the other, but not both. Tiablo A8 or Fenix TK11 on the 18650 side, A9 or TK10 on the CR123 side.


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Jul 3, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Highly doubt it. You can have one or the other, but not both. Tiablo A8 or Fenix TK11 on the 18650 side, A9 or TK10 on the CR123 side.



the T100c2 is perfectly regulated on both.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2009)

Nightstalker1993 said:


> the T100c2 is perfectly regulated on both.


 
Perhaps your's was...


----------



## strinq (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually the T100C2 and even the M2XC4 has regulation for both 18650 and 123s. 
At least that's according to Mev.
My T100C2 and M2XC4 seems to have regulation on both batts too.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2009)

strinq said:


> Actually the T100C2 and even the M2XC4 has regulation for both 18650 and 123s.
> At least that's according to Mev.
> My T100C2 and M2XC4 seems to have regulation on both batts too.


 
Let's just say, I learned that it's best not to get the first production run of a new Eagletac model... Being an unpaid beta tester is no fun.


----------



## strinq (Jul 3, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Let's just say, I learned that it's best not to get the first production run of a new Eagletac model... Being an unpaid beta tester is no fun.


 
Erm, what does this have to do with you disagreeing that there can be lights that are regulated with both types of batts?
:thinking:


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Jul 3, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps your's was...



i don't own one, but the graph provided by Light-Reviews sure shows that it does.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 3, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Highly doubt it. You can have one or the other, but not both. Tiablo A8 or Fenix TK11 on the 18650 side, A9 or TK10 on the CR123 side.



TK11 R2 is flat regulated with 18650 and even with 2xRCR123. So far I've tested three pieces from different batches and all were flat regulated with 18650.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2009)

strinq said:


> Erm, what does this have to do with you disagreeing that there can be lights that are regulated with both types of batts?
> :thinking:


 
First production run = Ooops! Not regulated for both.

Second production run... I didn't bother trying again. 

Standard operating procedure should not be to wait a few weeks until other customers have tested out a new light model. Found the bugs. Sent their lights back in. Had them fixed. 2nd run hopefully bug-free.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> TK11 R2 is flat regulated with 18650 and even with 2xRCR123. So far I've tested three pieces from different batches and all were flat regulated with 18650.


 
Yup, regulated with rechargeable cells. Including RCR123s, but different story with primary CR123 cells.


----------



## K_2828 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nightstalker1993 said:


> i don't own one, but the graph provided by Light-Reviews sure shows that it does.



This is a really nice graph, i own one T100c2, it is really amazing!!:goodjob:


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 3, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Yup, regulated with rechargeable cells. Including RCR123s, but different story with primary CR123 cells.



Ok, I will test CR123 today


----------



## Xak (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like the same quality beam out of both my M20 Warriors judging by those pictures. I have the diffuser as well. Wonder if that attaches and looks exactly the same. Did they copy Olight and offer a pressure switch and gun mount as well? Wow, what a complement to Olight. Now you know why I got 2 of them.


----------



## Tim B (Jul 4, 2009)

Is this model available for purchase yet and if so from whom? I can't find it listed on any Eagletac distributors' websites.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 4, 2009)

Xak said:


> Looks like the same quality beam out of both my M20 Warriors judging by those pictures. I have the diffuser as well. Wonder if that attaches and looks exactly the same. Did they copy Olight and offer a pressure switch and gun mount as well? Wow, what a complement to Olight. Now you know why I got 2 of them.


 Kinda like cars and trucks now days, they all look similar lol, I do agree it looks like a Warrior but it will be better as far as UI and beam quality. The filters screw on and the pressure switches will have a constant ON/OFF switch on the cap, rail mounts will also be available soon. As far as pricing, less than a Warrior I would (guess)


----------



## Xak (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting, I wonder if any of these accessories will be interchangeable between both brands.


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 5, 2009)

strinq said:


> Actually the T100C2 and even the M2XC4 has regulation for both 18650 and 123s.
> At least that's according to Mev.
> My T100C2 and M2XC4 seems to have regulation on both batts too.


Read post number 54 (hint: T100C2 uses XP-E). 
M2 series uses completely different circuit because battery voltage is different than emitters Vf so it has to be regulated.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, no matter what batteries you use with the M2, the battery voltage will be higher than the Vf. If the LED's Vf is somewhere in the 3-4V range, then even 2 fully depleted 18650's will have a higher voltage than it.


----------



## Tim B (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone know a projected release date for this light?


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jul 9, 2009)

Tim B said:


> Anyone know a projected release date for this light?


According to the EagleTac website it should be available now:
_EagleTac T20C2 - Tomorrow Performance. Available Now._

The quick links at the bottom of the page don't work because of a backslash in the URL - correct link to the product page is http://www.eagletac.com/flashlights/t20c2.html.

MSRP $80 for the T20C2 with cool white R2, smooth reflector, holster and lanyard 

MSRP $90 for the T20C2 RGB Kit with red filter, blue filter and green filter,
cool white R2 or neutral white Q4, SMO or OP reflector, protruding switch or tail-stand tail-cap versions available

MSRP $115 for the T20C2 Weapon RGB Kit with weapon mount and remote pressure switch


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 9, 2009)

At 300 lumens...wonder if it's OTF. :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 9, 2009)

Tohuwabohu said:


> According to the EagleTac website it should be available now:
> _EagleTac T20C2 - Tomorrow Performance. Available Now._


 
.... If you don't mind being an unpaid beta tester.

You're better off buying it tomorrow. Or at least a few weeks from now, when Eagletac releases version 2; with all the bugs having been discovered by everyone who bought today.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> At 300 lumens...wonder if it's OTF. :thinking:


Not terribly likely, they generally report at the emitter. It will however be quite likely close judging by the reports of the T10C2's tested brightness.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 9, 2009)

Hopefully when EagleTac upgrades to xp-g, xr-g, they switch to out the front.


----------



## EagleTac (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi all

Learning from our experience, we’ve conducted a total of two (paid) beta testing groups to test the T20C2 prior to production. The T20C2 is perfect in every aspect and requires no further modifications.
 
Nicole :thumbsup:


----------



## vincebdx (Jul 9, 2009)

vincebdx said:


> A compact flashlight, 2*18650 with three XPG
> 
> More spill than an MCE flashlight and less throw than a M2X
> 
> ...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

EagleTac said:


> Hi all
> 
> Learning from our experience, we’ve conducted a total of two (paid) beta testing groups to test the T20C2 prior to production.
> 
> Nicole :thumbsup:



Awesome that you guys are doing the testing before release now! That is really good news for us here on the cutting edge. I assume that this is the new status quo for EagleTac?



EagleTac said:


> The T20C2 is perfect in every aspect and requires no further modifications.


That perfect word kind of gets me. My opinion is that no light is "perfect". I think you should enlist more aftermarket testers to help check that claim...


----------



## damn_hammer (Jul 9, 2009)

so, where can you buy this ... now?! with the q4 emitter, this might be my first neutral, non-harsh white light.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 9, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> so, where can you buy this ... now?! with the q4 emitter, this might be my first neutral, non-harsh white light.


I'm really not sure yet on that one. PTS doesn't seem to have it listed yet, neither does eagletac-store


----------



## litetube (Jul 9, 2009)

I am liking the look of this light. I was this close to going for an M20 Olight. If this is briter and has 18650 regulation I am sold. 

Question is only in Black? And why no mention by US dealers yet if it is already for sale? 

I dont know though if I have ever seen such a blatant copy of another lite by a reputable manufacturer. It does make me wonder, are all these lights pumped out of one big factory in China?


----------



## brett174 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was just about to purchase a T10LC2 before reading about this new light. How do people think they will compare? I'm not interested in the R,G,B filters so the only difference seems to be the R2 LED over the Q5 plus a low and strobe mode. I think I actually prefer the styling of the T10LC2 over this one though.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2009)

EagleTac said:


> Hi all
> 
> Learning from our experience, we’ve conducted a total of two (paid) beta testing groups to test the T20C2 prior to production. The T20C2 is perfect in every aspect and requires no further modifications.
> 
> Nicole :thumbsup:


 
That's actually good to hear.

Thank You.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Now Eagletac is really starting to get there! That is good to hear. 





EagleTac said:


> Hi all
> 
> Learning from our experience, we’ve conducted a total of two (paid) beta testing groups to test the T20C2 prior to production. The T20C2 is perfect in every aspect and requires no further modifications.
> 
> Nicole :thumbsup:


----------



## strinq (Jul 10, 2009)

EagleTac said:


> Hi all
> 
> Learning from our experience, we’ve conducted a total of two (paid) beta testing groups to test the T20C2 prior to production. The T20C2 is perfect in every aspect and requires no further modifications.
> 
> Nicole :thumbsup:


 
Ok now that's listening to consumer needs and wants AND learning from experience. 
It's a bold statement, and we shall all wait and see and personally I'm rooting for eagletac.

This light is growing on me...
I'm guessing they might be able to get 270-280 lumens OTF if the T10C2 is an indicator of what they're capable of which is already very good.
But again, XP-G's would've been great but I'm guessing there must be some sort of marketing strategy or technological roadblock that's preventing all the manufacturers from doing so.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 10, 2009)

Nicole told me that it couldn't be an XP-G yet because none of them are available at this time.


----------



## Tim B (Jul 10, 2009)

Soooo, how many OTF lumens do you get if the emitter lumens are 300? IOW is it going to be brighter than my Olight Warrior M20 R2 OTF?:thinking: :duh2:


----------



## chibato (Jul 10, 2009)

Tohuwabohu said:


> According to the EagleTac website it should be available now:
> _EagleTac T20C2 - Tomorrow Performance. Available Now._
> 
> The quick links at the bottom of the page don't work because of a backslash in the URL - correct link to the product page is http://www.eagletac.com/flashlights/t20c2.html.
> ...


 

Am I missing something, or do dealers just not have the T20C2 yet?


----------



## BST07 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm surprised there is so little coverage for this light. Maybe people got a little disappointed with the M2 release. I can't wait for this light. I am most likely going for the SMO reflector option.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2009)

Tim B said:


> Soooo, how many OTF lumens do you get if the emitter lumens are 300?


 
Basic rule of thumb is to subtract 1/3 from the stated emitter lumens. It won't be exact, down to the lumen; but it gives you a rough estimate.

This is with all stated emitter lumens from companies that don't measure out the front. With some companies, you have to subtract as much as 1/2. But 1/3 is generally the case.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jul 11, 2009)

Tim B said:


> Soooo, how many OTF lumens do you get if the emitter lumens are 300? IOW is it going to be brighter than my Olight Warrior M20 R2 OTF?:thinking: :duh2:



The T10C2 and LC2 were rated by ET at 295. They have been shown to produce about 265 OTF. I'm sure the T20C2 will be right there also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jul 11, 2009)

From the EagleTac website:

* "Superior knurling and unqiue aerodynamic"

*Now that's taking the light to the next level. People think that the light resembles the Olight M20, but is the M20 aerodynamic. Hmmm? 
I think not.


----------



## strinq (Jul 11, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Basic rule of thumb is to subtract 1/3 from the stated emitter lumens. It won't be exact, down to the lumen; but it gives you a rough estimate.
> 
> This is with all stated emitter lumens from companies that don't measure out the front. With some companies, you have to subtract as much as 1/2. But 1/3 is generally the case.


 
I think subtracting 1/3 from what Eagletac claims is a little too much. It's more in the region of 15-25% based on the readings at MrGmans page. 
So for a claim of 300 lumens, you might get 220-255 lumens.
Or if you want to compare with the T10C2 then it might be about 270 lumens, that is if they can do it.



Painful Chafe said:


> From the EagleTac website:
> 
> *"Superior knurling and unqiue aerodynamic"*
> 
> ...


 
Why would you need aerodynamic lights?....biking?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 11, 2009)

strinq said:


> Why would you need aerodynamic lights?


 


For better *Throw* !




_


----------



## monanza (Jul 11, 2009)

Burgess said:


> For better *Throw* !



Good one! A knee Slapper!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 12, 2009)

BST07 said:


> I'm surprised there is so little coverage for this light. Maybe people got a little disappointed with the M2 release. I can't wait for this light. I am most likely going for the SMO reflector option.


 
The MRSP of $80 isn't bad either. I just wish the op reflector came in the $80 version.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 12, 2009)

Burgess said:


> For better *Throw* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  That put a smile on my face.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 12, 2009)

This light should be really interesting, especially with the R2 bin led and reflector choices. I think I wll like it better than the other Eagletacs Ive had thus far. Im glad they kept the stainless bezel ring and clip on this one. The lack of the stainless bezel rings was a turn off for me on the other 100 series lights. Cant wait to see some indoor/outdoor beam shots with both reflectors when this light is finally in our hands.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 14, 2009)

Anybody know if this light is available for sale anyplace yet? Not on the 4-7 Eagletac store. If it has the output of the 10C2 I want one!


----------



## yuk (Jul 14, 2009)

Can't wait for this light, too! The only place I found that takes preorders is a German store that reports availability in about 2 weeks... Does anyone know better?:candle:


----------



## litetube (Jul 14, 2009)

Eagletac (Nicole) said last week they were starting to send them to dealers this week but no word since then.


----------



## 276 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dealers are probably waiting to say something when they have them in stock.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 15, 2009)

I would be interested in the neutral white edition with the Q4! 

Those won't probably be at the dealers in two weeks, but, experience should have taught me by now that I should be patient with new models...

The UI sound interesting : As I am not used to click on a tactical to change brightness, the strobe should be well hidden and Low is there if I should need it. So, I'll have the simple UI tighten-loosen which nobody has to learn anymore while Low and strobe are actually there for those who need them. Well done, EagleTac!

I only laughed about the 300 Lumen. OK, they are exceptionnal, even for an R2, but officially that's 5 Lumen more than my T10C2! I guess, the ugly greenish tint of the overdriven Q5 has disappeared though...


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jul 15, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> I guess, the ugly greenish tint of the overdriven Q5 has disappeared though...



Your EagleTac has a green tint? I've had 2 T10lC2's and both were very neutral.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 15, 2009)

Painful Chafe said:


> Your EagleTac has a green tint? I've had 2 T10lC2's and both were very neutral.



No, the tint is not green, but SLIGHTLY greenish.

If you use the light alone, you don't really notice anything, you may think that it is neutral, perhaps it even is. Next to my TK10, which is purplish, you see the difference. Compared to the TK11-R2, which tends slightly to yellowish, you also think of greenish, next to the Clicky 140C the same.

So, in my collection, they have the ugliest tint (to me), but, if they were green, they would have gone back. I also notice that the T10C has more or less the same tint than the T10C2.

Have you got 2 T10LC2 or T10C2? There may be a difference...


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jul 15, 2009)

I have the T10LC2. I have not seen any other ET's lights.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a T10L, and I have seen no greenish tint at all. It is pretty neutral, and not obviously blue tinted either.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2009)

My P10A has a slight green hue to it. Not the same thing as tint. Bit hard to explain. I have an early P10A model, and I believe the greenish hue is from the coating on the lens.

Actual output is bright white.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> My P10A has a slight green hue to it. Not the same thing as tint. Bit hard to explain. I have an early P10A model, and I believe the greenish hue is from the coating on the lens.
> 
> Actual output is bright white.



Yes, that's it, a hue!

I wrote a whole paragraph as it's very difficult to explain, but I think I managed to make clear that you don't notice any green before you compare to other lights.

The coating of the lens? On the T10C/T10C2 the lens can be taken out by unscrewing the bezel, but I don't think I feel like testing it...

Let's go back to the T20C2! The neutral white I wanna have won't be green for sure, unless you screw the green filter on...


----------



## BST07 (Jul 18, 2009)

Would anyone know if this light can take RCR123A and maintain flat regulation? The website only compared the primaries and 18650.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 18, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> Yes, that's it, a hue!
> 
> I wrote a whole paragraph as it's very difficult to explain, but I think I managed to make clear that you don't notice any green before you compare to other lights.
> 
> ...


 
We'd be talking about the T20 if dealers were selling the darn things! LOL


----------



## litetube (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, looks like another hold up on another light!!!

No word and nothing at dealers, Here we go again...............:tired:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi guys,
I got a chance to play with this one yesterday getting ready for the ODR show with EagleTac. The new flashlights are very impressive with a new unique UI and in my opinion will be the best in there class. The filters seem well designed, their easily installed and the output is still very good with the filters.

After the show starts on Tuesday and I’ve played with these lights all day long demoing them to customers, I’ll post some more impressions if I get a chance.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>


 
Always good to see a Dealer excited about new products.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys,
> I got a chance to play with this one yesterday getting ready for the ODR show with EagleTac. The new flashlights are very impressive with a new unique UI and in my opinion will be the best in there class. The filters seem well designed, their easily installed and the output is still very good with the filters.
> 
> After the show starts on Tuesday and I’ve played with these lights all day long demoing them to customers, I’ll post some more impressions if I get a chance.



I believe that the word you meant to use was "tested." Playing with a flashlight! That would be silly...

So, is it regulated well with 18650s?


----------



## litetube (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmm, I thought these were supposed to be available roughly sometime this week yet dealers are just now getting samples for testing? 

God I hate getting strung along

But while I am here, How come not one dealer seems to list the options like tailstanding tailcap/switches but Eagletac lists them as an available option? Is there a secret conde to be used to obtain access to these coveted items?:shrug:


----------



## strinq (Jul 20, 2009)

All that thought of not getting another light till the XP-G comes out is going down the drain...


----------



## BST07 (Jul 20, 2009)

So nobody is sure whether this light will work with RCR123A? 

I hope this comes out before I go camping late August :twothumbs


----------



## strinq (Jul 20, 2009)

Should be able to work with rechargeables since all their lights do.
Shoot them an email if u want confirmation.


----------



## MalayanTiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Eagletac, please make available versions in natural HA color. My T100C2 and M2X has started to look unsightly with white spots all over as the black anodizing seems so easy to chip. By the way, is Eagletac using cheaper and softer aluminium to keep price affordable? Owners of the P100 or T100 who have dropped their lights even from short heights would know what I am talking about.


----------



## yuk (Jul 21, 2009)

Since the T20C2 looks so much like the Olight M20, can't wait for a comparison between these 2! :naughty: :touche:


----------



## brett174 (Jul 21, 2009)

So, 3rd of August according to PTS. Looks like we've got to wait a bit longer


----------



## brett174 (Jul 28, 2009)

Am I right in thinking this could be the brightest single die, single emitter LED flashlight on the market today? 

The suspense is killing me. Haven't bought a new flashlight since my Fenix P1D CE a good 2 years ago!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 28, 2009)

brett174 said:


> Am I right in thinking this could be the brightest single die, single emitter LED flashlight on the market today?
> 
> The suspense is killing me. Haven't bought a new flashlight since my Fenix P1D CE a good 2 years ago!



I don't know how they do, they officially took 195 out of the Q5 while their R2 is "only" rated at 300, the Q4 at 270.

I guess the Q5 were overdriven a little bit too much, runtimes were not the best and that they kept it cooler with the T20C2 by only getting out 20% more than other brands...


----------



## 276 (Jul 28, 2009)

I was just on Flashlight connection and on there it says that he has in stock the new T100C2 & the T20C2 basic.


----------



## yuk (Jul 28, 2009)

And on Flashaholics too. Any word on when the RGB version will be available?


----------



## Vesper (Jul 28, 2009)

Just pre-ordered mine from tbflashlights. They seem like good folks. I hope it's a solid light out of the gates. Looking forward to the early reviewers.


----------



## litetube (Jul 28, 2009)

That's the frustrating thing with these light kits. If a dealer doesnt decide to order the options pkgs, they arent available.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

brett174 said:


> Am I right in thinking this could be the brightest single die, single emitter LED flashlight on the market today?
> 
> The suspense is killing me. Haven't bought a new flashlight since my Fenix P1D CE a good 2 years ago!


 
It looks like the brightest flashlight never sold to me.


----------



## litetube (Jul 28, 2009)

?:huh:

Are you questioning the claims of output?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like he is merely questioning the availability.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

I question how long it.is taking to get to dealers!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey they're in at Flashlight Connection!

http://flashlightconnection.com/Eag...hts/EagleTac-T20C2-Basic-Cool-White-p153.html


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder if the same extra $10 thing will apply to the P20C2, P20A2, if you want OP, or 5A-Q4?

Must resist, must hold out for xp-g: think of the weapon lights, headlights, bicycle lights.


----------



## csshih (Jul 28, 2009)

review coming soon!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

csshih said:


> review coming soon!


 
Ordered the basic version. I would have liked the OP reflector but I'll use the diffuser most of the time anyway. No use for r,g,b lenses although I bet strobe would look cool in blue. Heck, if I REALLY like it I can always order another with the RGB kit in neutral white.

Always wanted to try an Eagletac because they are American made but this one had the features I wanted w/o the fat handle of the M2.


----------



## litetube (Jul 28, 2009)

Uhm, are they made in the USA? I know the HQ for the name brand is here but I thought these were still China imports? I could be mistaken:thinking:


----------



## brett174 (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty sure they are made in China, like 99% of everything these days. Here in Australia, half of our fruit and veg even comes from there now  How hard is it to grow snow peas !


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

litetube said:


> Uhm, are they made in the USA? I know the HQ for the name brand is here but I thought these were still China imports? I could be mistaken:thinking:


 
Oh you could easily be right...I just assumed...derr


----------



## recDNA (Jul 28, 2009)

brett174 said:


> Pretty sure they are made in China, like 99% of everything these days. Here in Australia, half of our fruit and veg even comes from there now  How hard is it to grow snow peas !


 
We produce more food than anybody in the USA but I worry about all the manufacturing that's moved overseas...even American companies. We don't build much of anything here any more. I don't know how the type of people who used to go to work for good union wages in factories here get by now.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jul 28, 2009)

276 said:


> I was just on Flashlight connection and on there it says that he has in stock the new T100C2 & the T20C2 basic.


 
More versions will be listed shortly.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 28, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Always wanted to try an Eagletac because they are American made



Has anything, mass market at least, been American made since the '70's? :shrug: Seems everything "Made in America" is a conglomeration of materials with at least some parts/components/materials made in other countries (like cars and tv's). I buy "Made in America" New Balance shoes, but it's just that some shoe models are assembled in America from parts mostly made overseas. But I think if there's a certain percentage of shoes sold that are assembled in the US or a certain percentage of materials in the shoes that are made in the US, then the company can claim "Made in the USA" for it's advertising like every shoe is designed and manufactured/composed of all US made material, and produced in the US. Misleading, to say the least. :thumbsdow



recDNA said:


> I don't know how the type of people who used to go to work for good union wages in factories here get by now.



They don't. They are living in cars/tents. Or they were "lucky" enough to get forced into early retirement with less than what they would of gotten with more years or full retirement (like my gf's uncle from Chrysler). We have 12% of the workforce in unions now. It used to be more than 1/3 just 50 years ago, in the era where the average man could attain a good life even without advanced training or a college degree (post WWII to about 1980).

That this country has seen it's best years (post WWII to about 1980) is a truism in the academic world of political science and economics. We are now in a permanent state of "decreased affluence" and have been for decades (we're just in the past 10 years or so really starting to see the effects). We will still be well off compared to some countries (3rd world) but not to others (other affluent western democracies that are doing much better than us and have been for quite awhile). But the upper middle class dream is increasingly a rarity, and the average middle class one is harder and harder to attain (the middle class has been disappearing for decades now and this is not contested by anyone no matter what their politics) and I, for one, have no delusions of being able to ever retire (pensions are a thing of the past and 401ks are a joke or very precarious at best and investments are the same). Thank goodness I'm still young (32) have no kids (and will not, yes really, I got a vasectomy at age 25...although I might adopt a third world child someday if I feel I have enough money, yea right), invested well already (for whatever's that's worth ), have my house with my gf almost paid off, and my dad (my mom is deceased :sigh has a sizable estate! 

And...back to the topic: I wonder whether or not to get a T20C2 or a T100C2 Mark II? :thinking: I'm glad they are both an option now, and I love the bezel on the T20C2, but I like the price of the T100C2 Mark II! :naughty:


----------



## harddrive (Jul 29, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> So, is it regulated well with 18650s?



I'd so no based on the graphs from Eagletac. You can see them by clicking on "Performance" down the bottom of this page: http://eagletac.com/specials/t20c2/t20c2_1.html


----------



## litetube (Jul 29, 2009)

I absolutley love the looks on that T20. It has got to be one of the coolest tactical lights I have seen to date. But, those runtime charts on 18650 have squelched it for me. I look at pics and I still feel the need to get it but then I see the runtime and lose the urge. I am thinking those graphs can be adjusted a bit to compensate for the 100% performance stated by ET and the realworld plots will be a bit less spectacular. Lets say probably max 250lumens avg starting out and declining immediately and at 190-200 by 30 mins.and down to 150 or less by 60 mins. That and the fact ya cant get an OP reflector means,

The search conitnues.................:candle:


----------



## BST07 (Jul 29, 2009)

I really want to see beamshots and reviews of this light before I buy. I don't want to be a beta tester again (M2C4). Originally I wanted the smooth reflector for better throw but seems like the OP reflector has better popularity. 

Waiting anxiously for reviews


----------



## ohwhyme (Jul 29, 2009)

got the rgb version for around 80 dollars with the candlepower coupon @ tbflashlights. Really nice people and always answer your questions. Its going to be my first flashlight hehe.


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

got some pics for you guys


----------



## yuk (Jul 29, 2009)

Lucky guy!  First impressions?


----------



## litetube (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow looks good. I am not even gonna ask how you got the tailstanding cap and OP reflector? Hope you like it!! Let us know!!


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

yuk said:


> Lucky guy!  First impressions?



liking the UI.. pretty cool as it ramps up the brightess when changing modes. 

review coming soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## yuk (Jul 29, 2009)

I so want this light!  Can't wait for the reviews!


----------



## KuKu427 (Jul 29, 2009)

oooooh! 

Can you post a lumen reading when you get a chance?


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ey, Is this an M20 rip off?


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> oooooh!
> 
> Can you post a lumen reading when you get a chance?



nope! no sphere :shrug:


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 29, 2009)

That is one cool looking flashlight! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238013


----------



## brett174 (Jul 29, 2009)

It would be good if Eagletac made an official statement about when this will be released. The light has been on their website for over three weeks, yet it's still not available to purchase from eagletac-store.com


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 30, 2009)

brett174 said:


> It would be good if Eagletac made an official statement about when this will be released. The light has been on their website for over three weeks, yet it's still not available to purchase from eagletac-store.com


The eagletac-store.com is run by us. We are dealing with issues with claims of the T20c2 copying elements of the olight m20. If there is litigation, we do not want to be caught in the middle. These complaints against eagletac have happened in the past and we are trying to avoid problems. 

Also, eagletac has also copied 4Sevens marketing material, sometimes verbatim, we are dealing with them directly to solve these problems. I have not received a satisfactory answer to-date.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought that would happen with regards to the M20... will be interesting to see what the outcome is...


----------



## harddrive (Jul 30, 2009)

4sevens said:


> The eagletac-store.com is run by us. We are dealing with issues with claims of the T20c2 copying elements of the olight m20. If there is litigation, we do not want to be caught in the middle. These complaints against eagletac have happened in the past and we are trying to avoid problems.
> 
> Also, eagletac has also copied 4Sevens marketing material, sometimes verbatim, we are dealing with them directly to solve these problems. I have not received a satisfactory answer to-date.



So is there going to be a delay on all Eagletac products or just the T20c2? Reason I ask is that I want to order the T100C2 MkII and some of the new accessories and am waiting for them to be available from Eagletac-store.com.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 30, 2009)

Perhaps they should replace "The Best BUILT Flashlights in the World" by "The Best COPIED Flashlights in the World"? 

No kiddin, I was looking forward to that T20C2 neutral white... :sigh:


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 30, 2009)

4sevens said:


> The eagletac-store.com is run by us. We are dealing with issues with claims of the T20c2 copying elements of the olight m20. If there is litigation, we do not want to be caught in the middle. These complaints against eagletac have happened in the past and we are trying to avoid problems.
> 
> Also, eagletac has also copied 4Sevens marketing material, sometimes verbatim, we are dealing with them directly to solve these problems. I have not received a satisfactory answer to-date.


 So, it doesnt sound like 4Sevens will be offering the Eagletac T20C2 anytime soon, but they offer other lights with VERY similar features and designs to other company's lights, doesnt make sense. Should someone point out the similarities of 4sevens lights and other brands out their? Its a flashlight, theirs only so much you can do with a flashlight and a brochure, I have to admit alot of these new lights are near copies of other brands being sold.


----------



## maxilux (Jul 30, 2009)

brett174 said:


> It would be good if Eagletac made an official statement about when this will be released. The light has been on their website for over three weeks, yet it's still not available to purchase from eagletac-store.com



The T20C2 are all on the way to all dealers, so no Problem, when they have orderd not, they can not have, thats all.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 30, 2009)

d1live said:


> So, it doesnt sound like 4Sevens will be offering the Eagletac T20C2 anytime soon, but they offer other lights with VERY similar features and designs to other company's lights, doesnt make sense. Should someone point out the similarities of 4sevens lights and other brands out their? Its a flashlight, theirs only so much you can do with a flashlight and a brochure, I have to admit alot of these new lights are near copies of other brands being sold.


 
that's what i was thinking.
they're all copying surefire anyway


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Ey, Is this an M20 rip off?


 

Maybe in appearance, but it's brighter and has colored filters.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 30, 2009)

You will probably never be able to stop copying designs with Chinese flashlights like Eagletac seems to do. Many of the companies that produce flashlights made in China simply do not adhere to copyright laws like we have in the US. We hardly ever see anything like this with true American companies. On the other hand, I prefer the Eagletac brand of flashlights over any other brands not made in the US for various reasons. 



4sevens said:


> The eagletac-store.com is run by us. We are dealing with issues with claims of the T20c2 copying elements of the olight m20. If there is litigation, we do not want to be caught in the middle. These complaints against eagletac have happened in the past and we are trying to avoid problems.
> 
> Also, eagletac has also copied 4Sevens marketing material, sometimes verbatim, we are dealing with them directly to solve these problems. I have not received a satisfactory answer to-date.


----------



## mrm65 (Jul 31, 2009)

I ordered one of the new T20's and sent it back the day after receiving it, didn't like it. 

I already have a T10LC2, compared to this I found the T20 to be inferior. T20 has a smaller and brighter hotspot, spill though is dimmer and seemed to have an orange tint to it.
There was also a big black ring around the hotspot which wasn't even symmetrical. This was caused by the now removable reflector not fitting properly around the emitter, there was a little gap on one side of it.

Now as a strobe function has been added (god knows why), the switch now seems to be too sensitive and the strobe gets activated when you don't want it to.

The screw on diffuser is a nice touch, floods the whole room with light. The diffuser, however, will not retrofit the T10 series, seems to be about a millimetre or two too big. This is a big disappointment, as I'm sure most T10 owners would have bought one if sold as an accessory.

This was my experience of the T2O, yours may be different.


----------



## BST07 (Jul 31, 2009)

mrm65 said:


> I ordered one of the new T20's and sent it back the day after receiving it, didn't like it.
> 
> I already have a T10LC2, compared to this I found the T20 to be inferior. T20 has a smaller and brighter hotspot, spill though is dimmer and seemed to have an orange tint to it.
> There was also a big black ring around the hotspot which wasn't even symmetrical. This was caused by the now removable reflector not fitting properly around the emitter, there was a little gap on one side of it.
> ...



Interesting to hear... I have the T10C2 and wanted this light for better throw. Is the beam really that ugly? How easy is it to activate SOS? Does SOS defeat the purpose of momentary on?


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd like to buy an "A" please. . . . .

Could someone with magic moderating powers here please correct the misspelling of Eagletac in the thread title so that it will be searchable in the future?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2009)

BST07 said:


> Interesting to hear... I have the T10C2 and wanted this light for better throw. Is the beam really that ugly? How easy is it to activate SOS? Does SOS defeat the purpose of momentary on?


 

The sm reflector beam is really ugly on a white wall. Rings and dark spot. I'd try the op reflector If I were you.

It is very bright and works well with diffuser lens. No way to manually click SOS that I can think of. UI stinks. Should have all settings on clicking bezel ring IMO. 

If you want to remove the anti-roll tactical ring it is impossible to get the o-ring off that must be removed first. No directions on how to remove the clip.

I find the tac ring and clip make the flashlight uncomfortable to hold and difficult to put in and out of the holster. I may try to cut them off if there isn't some trick to removing the ultra-tight o-ring that must first be removed to remove the tac ring. No directions included on how to remove the clip.

I must confess that all in all I'm a little disappointed. I won't send it back but this may be my last Eagletac.


----------



## mrm65 (Jul 31, 2009)

BST07 said:


> Interesting to hear... I have the T10C2 and wanted this light for better throw. Is the beam really that ugly? How easy is it to activate SOS? Does SOS defeat the purpose of momentary on?



At least the one I had, the beam was in my opinion terrible, not as good as the T10LC2.

It only needs a light press for the momentary on, for the strobe you press it twice. It may be I am used to a harder press, I don't know. 

As for myself, I have no use for a strobe light. The thing I liked about the Eagletac range was their simplicity, now they seem to be adding all the bells and whistles the same as others.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2009)

mrm65 said:


> At least the one I had, the beam was in my opinion terrible, not as good as the T10LC2.
> 
> It only needs a light press for the momentary on, for the strobe you press it twice. It may be I am used to a harder press, I don't know.
> 
> As for myself, I have no use for a strobe light. The thing I liked about the Eagletac range was their simplicity, now they seem to be adding all the bells and whistles the same as others.


 
I DO like strobe BUT the ui should be designed so that you cannot access it accidentally. I prefer a bezel ring with 4 clicking positions - NOT loosen then tighten then jump up and down and point South then repeat.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> I'd like to buy an "A" please. . . . .
> 
> Could someone with magic moderating powers here please correct the misspelling of Eagletac in the thread title so that it will be searchable in the future?


Oops, I hadn't even noticed that. Stupid morning fingers.


----------

